# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  пишу о том,что чувствую.... Напишите,пожалуй

## КаММila

Да,странно в своей любви 
В письме признаваться.
Не смея в имени признаться
Жгучие строки писать.

Меня ты знаешь, парнишка,
Много раз на другую меня менял,
Много раз ко мне возвращался
И делая больно снова убегал.

Как жаль, что тебя я не могу удержать.
Как жаль, что больше не буду с тобой рядом стоять.
Как жаль, что ничего не могу изменить.
Как жаль,что никак не могу тебя забыть.

----------


## КаММila

Синие синие, как звездное небо,
Как синива океанских глубин.
Твои глаза мне в душу так запали
И лиш о них теперь я улетаю мечтами.

Коснуться взглядом ресниц твоих,
Утонуть в синеве глаз твоих,
Теперь я весь день мечтаю,
Что со мною я не понимаю.

Ангельские глаза, теплый взгляд,
По телу пробегает легкий ток.
Все что есть я бы отдала,
Что бы рядом был ты и твои синие синие глаза.

----------


## КаММila

Как грустно без любви в этом мире жить,
Как грустно по парку без пары бродить.
На солнце без улыбки смотреть
Слезами отражая солнечный свет.

Где ты любимый,родной?
До тебя я не могу достать рукой!
Ты рядом,но совсем чужой.
Ты рядом и так далеко.

----------

